# Cub Scouts



## larryjf (Sep 25, 2006)

We are considering getting our boy involved with something like the Cub Scouts.

Are there groups like this that come from a strong Reformed Christian viewpoint?


----------



## matt01 (Sep 25, 2006)

Larry,

While I do not know whether there are groups that are designed with a Reformed backing, I do know that the Boy Scouts will allow religious groups to start there own packs. If you could find four or five like minded families, you could easily start your own Cub Scout pack.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2006)

As a former member of the Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts (the former of which is an outgrowth of the latter), I can testify to both the value of the outdoor activities for young people which they cultivate and the danger of the generic non-Christian spirituality that is built into the Scouting system. 

Concerning the spiritual side of the Cub Scouts, belief in God is required for membership, a provision which excludes atheists, but not Jews, Catholic, Mormons, Buddhists or various other groups. It is designed to teach spiritual values, but not necessarily specifically Christian values. For my part, I would keep my distance from any organization that professes to be religious or spiritual but is not based squarely on the Word of God, no matter how useful the skills which are taught and how enjoyable the fellowship. See this critique from a Lutheran perspective (see link).

There are other Scout-like organizations (see link), most if not all of which, I view with similar skepticism on religious grounds, personally speaking. 

I have heard of the Calvinist Cadet Corps (see link), but I don't know enough about it to have an opinion. 

I think family and group camping is generally the way to go, in my opinion. I still have my Boy Scout handbook and it will be useful on our next family camping outing. It goes without saying that one should stay away from Harold (Family Radio) _Camping_. 

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 26, 2006)

The church we are attending has Christian Service Brigade (much like scouting for the boys). They are not Reformed though (I still don't get why they have something from outside Reformed thought, unless it's for lack of or because no one wants to take the time to create one).


----------



## Scott (Oct 4, 2006)

Our Cub Scout pack is affiliated with a local homeschooling group. You must be a member of the homeschooling group to be a member of the pack. To be a member of the group you have to subscribe to the group's evangelical statement of faith, which is explicitly Christian. Anyway, our activities are explicitly Christian. Most other packs in the area are not like that. if you can find something like this, you should be ok.

[Edited on 10-4-2006 by Scott]


----------



## larryjf (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks alot everyone. Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Scott (Oct 4, 2006)

Andrew is right. There is a lot to screen out. A friend visited a pack and mentioned to the den mother that he homeschools his kids. She immediately said, "We are very tolerant of all religions here" in a somewhat defensive tone.


----------

